# Windows 10 installé sur Mac via Virtualbox



## georges1806 (10 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour

J'ai réussi à installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac. J'ai télécharger Captvty du Windows j'y ai téléchargé un dessin animé pour tester. J'ai essayé de faire en sorte que ce fichier se télécharge sur un dossier du Mac mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. Est il possible de le faire? J'ai également essayé de faire un copier coller de Windows vers Mac mais j' n'y arrive pas. Y a t il une configuration particulière à faire pour que je puisse faire cela ou bien les deux entités Windows et Mac sont bel et bien séparés.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2017)

georges1806 a dit:


> J'ai essayé de faire en sorte que ce fichier se télécharge sur un dossier du Mac mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. Est il possible de le faire?


Non.


georges1806 a dit:


> J'ai également essayé de faire un copier coller de Windows vers Mac mais j' n'y arrive pas. Y a t il une configuration particulière à faire pour que je puisse faire cela ou bien les deux entités Windows et Mac sont bel et bien séparés.


Il y a des réglages à faire, à commencer par lire la documentation... https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html ...et la section 4.4... https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#guestadd-dnd


----------

